# DIY CFL Lights with Original Fixtures



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a 20g tank and a 36g bow front that came with the standard light fixtures. I put in Life Glo bulbs so that I could grow plants, but I was in the super low range of low lighting - half a watt per gallon on one tank, and less than half a watt per gallon on the other. I wasn't able to even grow Wisteria properly and my husband and I can't afford T5 light fixtures.

We were told to try hanging shop lights, but didn't want the look of the lights hanging over the tank. We were also told that we could do CFL bulbs and there is even a great thread on this forum on building a light fixture for CFL bulbs.

My husband (Mike) had a great idea, and wanted to try gutting our current light fixtures and putting the CFL's into those, so we didn't have to have big heavy wooden light fixtures on the tanks.

We got glass lids for the aquariums so that more light would shine through, and also just in case we ended up doing the hanging lights - the lids we had before were black plastic with just a thin strip of glass that the light fixture sat on.

For the lights we used - 20g: 4 15watt CFL daylight 6500K bulbs, 4 ceramic sockets with the wires. For the 36g we used: 4 26watt daylight 6500K bulbs and 4 ceramic sockets with the wires, marrets for the wires. Screws to screw everything in obviously. We were going to use aluminum foil as a reflector, but the lights are plenty bright enough with out it!

So, following are pictures of the process:

This is the 20g light fixture as it was before we started



Mike has unscrewed the components and lifted them out



The lights have been laid inside the fixture to make sure they will fit, then screwed into place, using the marrets to connect the wires


And here they are, turned on - tipped up so you can see what they look like


Here are the 36g lights (process was the same)



So we ended up with lights that fit the original fixture, and are still able to use the on/off switch - although we have them on timers - and they are much lighter than wooden fixtures. Good news, we are now in "mid" lighting and can have more of a variety of plants.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

nice diy fabrication on that light holly hope it works well!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Just some info for you. Not for nothing, but I deal on a daily basis with CFL's, and those are going to make that plastic brittle. Just a heads up. Nice job by the way.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So, be very gentle with them when moving them?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, they end up becasue they have direct contact with the plastic, they will make that certain area, well, fall apart. It won't be the whole fixture, just in the spots the light is right next to.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks good holly. I hope that if nothing else the plastic holds up until you can get something better. I'm sure they will do fine!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Summer said:


> Looks good holly. I hope that if nothing else the plastic holds up until you can get something better. I'm sure they will do fine!


Oh, don't get me wrong at all. This won't happen over night. Takes about 9-12months. No worries about the time frame. And I do believe that if you use the tin foil that you were going to use, that actually helps out alot. But hell, I don't know, I may be just rambling on at this stage.


----------



## artur_berger (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice!
Very compact, hope it work well.


----------



## goatsucker (Jan 27, 2012)

any pictures of the tank with the lights on ?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

lights look good holly, try the aliumin foil idea that should deflect the heat down and reflect some of hte light into the tank, but looks good and good idea


----------



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

That looks great! I also did this project for my 60 gallon. I think I may add another fixture. I used Outdoor weather proof sockets about 3 bucks each. 
How did you guys secure your sockets in place?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

We just screwed the sockets into place.


----------

